# Bandset importance



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

So ive been shooting all the time. When i get the chance i go through bandsets like water lol.. kinda tells ya how much ammo i go through. And yesterday.... i ran out of gum rubber... ive been loving, not liking, loving the gum rubber for 3/8ths to 7/16ths ammo.. tapered from either 3/4 to half inch for more power and speed , to 5/8 to 3/8ths tapered for a lighter yet zippy draw weight. Upon running out of my usual setup.. i had these tourniquet bands (the last of them) and went through it with little accuracy. Switched to a tube set and was ehhhh on accuracy.. setup an even lighter bandset small diameter tubing from simple shot. Probably ten inches active single per side. And the draw length is way up.. and the accuracy went up as well. I found a light enough bandset to somewhat equal my fav tapers. Its super important to know what you shoot is in stock over at your workstation. Practice makes perfect but only if you have the right things to practice with. Hope these thoughts helps someone. Peace guys.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Excellent post, pult421


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Tag said:


> Excellent post, pult421


 yea it really bothers me not having my usual bandsets. Like all joke aside.. i really need to get some gum rubber asap. Hopefully tomorrow. Thanks tag!


----------

